# Submissive Puppy



## dmfla (Aug 1, 2007)

Hello everyone,
I am new to your forum, but not new to being owned by a Golden. I have had a gldn in my life for probably the last 30 years or so. I recently got a new addition to my family, Maya is a 6 month old creme and american golden puppy. She is fine in everyway, but is so submissive to other dogs when first meeting that its a little embarrassing to watch lol. She gets so low she crawls and pee's on the floor ( even when meeting a 12" beagle ) that she has met before. I also have a 10 yo senior gldn in the house and she is fine with her. Just with new meets and usually only for a few minutes. then she seems fine but guarded. I have never had one that acted this way. Would any of you have any suggestions to help her along? Thanks for any input u may have


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

First off...Welcome to the forum. You will enjoy your time here. My Oakly is very submissive also and he is almost 2 years old. At first I was a bit embarrassed but I've come to accept he is a wimp. A side benefit is that he now plays so well with others that I often have people in my yard letting their dogs play with Oakly even when I am inside because they know Oakly is so good with them. Not only little dog owners but even a Newfie owner who has problems socializing his big beast because other dogs are afraid of him. Oakly just rolls over:. Hope this helps.


----------



## dmfla (Aug 1, 2007)

Does yours still pee when it meets another dog? I really don't mind the submissve part, I mean after all it isnt a guard dog lol. She is the sweetest lap dog ever. Gentle with kids, loves people.. and thanks for the welcome I've been reading some of the past posts here, and finding alot of good information.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. There are alot of great info and people here that can help you with almost everything you want to know. It has been so long that i have had a puppy, but I remember there was a time that mine went through a submissive/scared stage. He grew out of it after a couple of months. Cant wait to see lots of pictures of yours and watch her grow up.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

dmfla said:


> Does yours still pee when it meets another dog? I really don't mind the submissve part, I mean after all it isnt a guard dog lol. She is the sweetest lap dog ever. Gentle with kids, loves people.. and thanks for the welcome I've been reading some of the past posts here, and finding alot of good information.


He did go through that phase but it passed by about 9 months. The worst experience was when my sisters oversized lab came over to me and Oakly jumped in my lap and rolled on his back and the fountain appeared. :doh:::doh: Hang in there I think you will be happy with your pup.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

bumping in case someone else can help.


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

Buffy was a submissive pee'er, mostly when people came over. We seldom had other dogs over. She outgrew it at about 1.


----------



## lovestofly (Feb 25, 2007)

Putz is also submissive and was a pee'er, he peed on hubby numerous times, he out grew it at about 6 months old.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

I think submissive peeing is quite common in puppies, I wouldnt worry too much at this point. I think it would be a good idea to arrange lots of meetings with very friendly adult dogs that you know like puppies...not dogs that are really bouncy or hyper...nice gentle meetings at first to get her used to other dogs and gain a little confidence.


----------



## dmfla (Aug 1, 2007)

I started bringing her to work with me everyday so she can interact with outher people and we also have a couple other dogs here at t he moment. It seems to have helped somewhat, but after all she is only a puppy, and I'd love her anyway lol. Thanks to all of you for your insight, its nice to have a medium like this to gather information. Here's a Picture of the little pee pot lol


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

Oh, she's adorable.

Our Penny is/was a submissive peer. Also she's gets so excited that she 'wets her pants' as I like to put it. She loves our daughter and STILL has to be put outside to greet her because she'll piddle everytime, along with wimpering noises, air kisses, circling at her feet and zoomies. I mean: she goes nuts!

She will sometimes piddle with other dogs, and sometimes not. She's 5 1/2.

The best thing to do is socialize like crazy: dogs, cats, kids, strangers, things, whatever! In our case exposure, maturity, being careful with greetings and excitement levels have minimized the problem.

Most Goldens outgrow it...we got the one excited, crazy nutjob!:bowl:


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

Banner just started doing this too sometimes. I just warn people about it when they pet him. That way if he gets them I don't feel so bad :


----------



## ziggy3339 (Oct 31, 2012)

Well, I have the same problem with my golden. She's 5 mo. old and this has been going on for weeks. It's embarrassing, messy and done all the time now. She even pissed all over the UPS man! She pees in the lobby upon entering the vet waiting area. She loves people and other dogs but is submissive to everyone, happy with everyone but pees and so that often squelches her "lovable " side with others. Other dogs don't do this (that we know), people don't like it (would you?), and it really must stop (if possible). One of my friends said she had a puppy (not Golden) for six weeks and then gave her away because once this happens they never stop. Am I forever helpless to help her control this aspect? I'd never give her away but would like to know what my expectations/options would be in this regard. Hoping someone out there has experienced this . Thanks.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

ziggy3339 said:


> Well, I have the same problem with my golden. She's 5 mo. old and this has been going on for weeks. It's embarrassing, messy and done all the time now. She even pissed all over the UPS man! She pees in the lobby upon entering the vet waiting area. She loves people and other dogs but is submissive to everyone, happy with everyone but pees and so that often squelches her "lovable " side with others. Other dogs don't do this (that we know), people don't like it (would you?), and it really must stop (if possible). One of my friends said she had a puppy (not Golden) for six weeks and then gave her away because once this happens they never stop. Am I forever helpless to help her control this aspect? I'd never give her away but would like to know what my expectations/options would be in this regard. Hoping someone out there has experienced this . Thanks.


Bear peed anytime he met someone (even us!!!) from like 3 months old until about 7-8 months old. Everywhere we went; vets, pet store, on a walk, etc. I think it's because he was learning how to control his bladder. It was embarrassing but now he is fine. 

I remember walking in Petsmart and since he is so adorable everyone wanted to stay high. He peed on so many shoes!!! Mostly employees. I felt so bad. I offered to clean it up but they said it happens often with puppies. 

Another time on a walk, a man approached us and Bear was nervous so he leaned up against my leg and when the man offered his hand to smell, Bear peed all down my leg into my shoe. How embarrassing. 

Just stick with it. I am sure it'll pass. You can always get them checked for a uti. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

ziggy3339 said:


> Well, I have the same problem with my golden. She's 5 mo. old and this has been going on for weeks. It's embarrassing, messy and done all the time now. She even pissed all over the UPS man! She pees in the lobby upon entering the vet waiting area. She loves people and other dogs but is submissive to everyone, happy with everyone but pees and so that often squelches her "lovable " side with others. Other dogs don't do this (that we know), people don't like it (would you?), and it really must stop (if possible). One of my friends said she had a puppy (not Golden) for six weeks and then gave her away because once this happens they never stop. Am I forever helpless to help her control this aspect? I'd never give her away but would like to know what my expectations/options would be in this regard. Hoping someone out there has experienced this . Thanks.


 
Please understand that submissive or excitement peeing is not something a pup has control of - it literally - 'just happens' and is no reason for any one to get rid of a dog. It is nothing that you need to be ashamed of or embarrassed about, but there are something that you can do to help her past this. 'Peeing' is most often a sign of insecurity - lack of confidence in the situation - the best way to help her feel more confident over all is to practice and reward behaviors she can do - basic obedience skills, walking on leash, even laying quietly chewing a bone -make a point of rewarding (gentle praise or even a tasty treat) any behavior you like. Manage the 'greetings'.When meeting people on walks, have them 'stop' and allow her to approach if she chooses, have them reward her if she does. When people are entering your home, put her in her crate or another room until everyone is settled and seated then let her out to meet. Keep it calm, let her approach, and ask the visitors to not reach for her or make eye contact, and reward when she comes close. The more practice she has meeting people on her 'own terms' resulting in a 'good' outcome, the less likely she is to be 'submissive'. The more 'positive' experiences she has in her daily life, the more confident she will become over all.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

My Basil can sometimes curl into a ball when she meets a new dog. With her, I practice avoidance. The more I can prevent her from doing it , the less she can practice and the less ingrained the behavior becomes. And to prevent the peeing greeting, which can really be an appeasement behavior, as others have said, let her come up to strangers on her own terms. Any golden that I have owned has out grown it... My sister 's cockers not so much.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Murphy is a submissive dog but has never peed. He gets down low and rolls on his back. He's a big wuss but I love him. I went from having the biggest toughest dog (dogue de bordeaux) in the neighborhood to the sweetest friendliest. And I'm just fine with it!


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Luna would submissively crawl and pee when she was younger. Like others have said, I make sure to be right there and to not allow the behavior to happen. I make her sit to talk to the person or dog, rather then crawl and pee. Now, at almost two, she doesn't really do that any more. She only does that when she gets really excited about seeing someone she hasn't seen in a long time, or something scares her. When she does do it though, I snap back to stopping the behavior.


----------

